# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Qysh Me Bo Format Me Windows 7 ?

## liridon-gunners

a munet me mkallzu naj kush qysh me bo format me windows 7 une  kom laptop aceer asperine widows 7

----------


## Bamba

Ashtu sic behej me Visten e me perpara me XP..shiko ne forum se ke tema sa te duash qe te ndihmojne.

----------

